# Resort Net 2 at Wyndham Cypress Palms



## EAM (Dec 4, 2013)

Wyndham Cypress Palms is installing a new WiFi system, replacing the attwifi system.  I am not aware of any advantages of the new system, however, there are disadvantages.  Guests get up to 10 days of access for two devices.  *Access for additional devices is $3 per day per device.*   I don't know what happens when guests stay more than 10 days.  I hope they get additional free days for two devices.

Is this change taking place at other Wyndham resorts or is this just at Cypress Palms?


----------



## Bigrob (Dec 4, 2013)

EAM said:


> Wyndham Cypress Palms is installing a new WiFi system, replacing the attwifi system.  I am not aware of any advantages of the new system, however, there are disadvantages.  Guests get up to 10 days of access for two devices.  *Access for additional devices is $3 per day per device.*   I don't know what happens when guests stay more than 10 days.  I hope they get additional free days for two devices.
> 
> Is this change taking place at other Wyndham resorts or is this just at Cypress Palms?



How are they managing the 2 device access restriction? Is it 2 simultaneous connections, or 2 total?


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Dec 5, 2013)

ResortNet has been at Worldmark for a while, though there are no free days unless you bought travelshare ( developer) points.
The 2 device limitation is a pain. They take the IP address (?) of each device. If you want to add a 3rd device you either have to upgrade or phone in and have 1 device removed from your account. On WMowners there is a lengthy thread on this topic.Some have gotten around this with a router.

http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=37176&hilit=resortnet


----------



## simpsontruckdriver (Dec 5, 2013)

Many resorts, in addition to WiFi, also have Ethernet (wired) access. In that case, a WiFi Router will work. At least that way, one IP in the suite!

TS


----------



## Rent_Share (Dec 5, 2013)

ChrisandBeth said:


> ResortNet has been at Worldmark for a while, though there are no free days unless you bought travelshare ( developer) points.
> The 2 device limitation is a pain. They take the IP address (?) of each device. If you want to add a 3rd device you either have to upgrade or phone in and have 1 device removed from your account. On WMowners there is a lengthy thread on this topic.Some have gotten around this with a router.
> 
> http://www.wmowners.com/forum/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=37176&hilit=resortnet



I have had success with them giving me a second box (Southshore) at no charge based on the 2 device limitation

 We took a NetZero hotspot to Big Bear and were unable to get a signal


----------



## paxsarah (Dec 5, 2013)

I recently downloaded an application http://www.connectify.me/ that will turn your Windows laptop into a wifi hotspot. It allows the computer to receive a wifi connection and then act as a hotspot for other devices you may have. We have a router that we bring with us in our "timeshare bag" but I can't tell you the last time I could actually find a live ethernet port we could use it with. My plan for using Connectify is actually to make it easier to use our AppleTV while traveling.

I've only used Connectify briefly to test it, so I can't vouch for its ongoing performance, though the test run went fine. In any case, I just wanted to throw it out there as something people might want to look into when faced with limits/fees like this.


----------



## ioiosotwig (Dec 5, 2013)

First and only time we ran into this was at the Wyndham Tropicana in Las Vegas...  My bride and I connected our cell phones, and all was well.  I then had to do some WORK, sorry, I had to say that word... and I couldn't connect my laptop.  Never could get it to work unless I turned OFF one of our phones.  Called support, still couldn't de-authorize one phone.  Annoying!!


----------



## jhoug (Dec 7, 2013)

*Resort Net 2 stinks*

I have both Wyndham and Worldmark points, but since I don't have Travelshare always have to pay for the internet connection if I didn't book through Wyndham. 
While the Reno Worldmark has great Wifi connections, 
I have been thoroughly disappointed with South Shore and Mission Valley. 
Could never keep connection long enough to get any work done or signal was so weak or so slow I couldn't do anything. 
When I was at South Shore last Dec 31 and literally had to get something done via internet before the end of the year, I had to go to a McDonalds to get decent Wifi.  
It's pathetic if they are going to let Resort Net take over other Worldmark/Wyndhams.


----------



## comicbookman (Dec 16, 2013)

Just spent the weekend at Wyndham National harbor.  They have also moved to resortnet and have a 2 device limitation.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Dec 16, 2013)

Another disadvantage . . . those of us with ATT internet at our homes can no longer use that account for free WiFi access at the timeshare.

That has been a nice benefit of our choice of home internet provider at several Wyndham timeshares in recent years.


----------



## Don (Dec 17, 2013)

We just got back from Palm-Aire and the wifi (ATT) there is next to useless.  54Mbps max, less most of the time and even dropping to 1Mbps for some of the time.  I finally gave up trying to use it.


----------

